# Cwc G10 Watch Battery Retainer Is Magnetic



## nobbynobbs (Jul 26, 2006)

Evening all

When I removed the hatch to replace the battery (see my previous post) I noticed what appeared to be a metal retainer / cap sitting on top of the battery which when I turned the watch upside down fell out.

It fell by a tea spoon and stuck to it - it was magnetic. I tried another metal object and it stuck to that as well.

I changed the battery and put the the retainer and hatch back.. This was the first battery change the watch has had - accuracy wise I have noticed no change (- 0.5 second per day)

Should I be worried about the magnetic retainer????

CHeers

Nobby


----------

